# Shooting Open Pro?



## Banjoman87 (Sep 15, 2010)

The past few years ive been diving deeper and deeper into 3-D and indoor. Have been hitting alot of state and local tournaments and luckily im pretty close to 2 other states but my question is if i want to go shoot IBO or ASA is it possible to shoot Open Pro and compete with the big boys? or do you have to be somebody special to do that. I'm the go big or go home type so I'd rather challenge myself and shoot against those guys.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Just pay and play that's it ....


----------



## Banjoman87 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thats kinda what i thought just wanted to make sure...Oh man I just seen you're from ashland, I was born at kingsdaughters and grew up in Ironton...small world


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Don't think that the guys who don't shoot open pro are lessees. Tats not the case. Your top open a, or semis can compete as a pro. I would do that first and see where ya stand. Go shoot against some of the local pros or top guys I your area and see where ya stand. If not then do as you feel. I just don't think you will be making the best decision if you jump rt in. Just my thoughts


----------



## Banjoman87 (Sep 15, 2010)

I dont think they are lesses at all ive looked at the scores. I just figured if im gonna have to travel 10 plus hours to some of these shoots i might as well dive in deep... though i might start at semi pro. Ive won a few state and local shoots and usally average in the top 4 and 2 of the guys i shoot with are pros 1 of them more of an indoor shooter. I dont plan on jumping right in and beating those guys by any means i just want some experience competing at a higher level. Getting my ***** handed to me gives me the drive to practice more and improve.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Try open a or semi first asa shoots ,it will surprise you just how good the top ten pros are.but hey it's only money,you have to pay a pro fee one time it's around 100 then 275 per turn.i am thinking that I might try senior pro myself.those guys are very good to.


----------



## Banjoman87 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah i couldnt find the prices i might do semi first. 275 is pretty steep unless i dont have to travel far


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

A young man by the name of Joby Shaw shot pro this year,(his first full ibo year). He started the season kind of shaky, but continued to grow and learn. He finished the world shoot in the top ten, missing the shoot off by only 5 points I believe. So, it can be done with ALOT of hard work and want to.
Great job Joby


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Just contact the ASA and IBO offices before hand and see what they require you to do. And if you sign up in open pro and decide you want to drop down they have rules against that. Check with the offices would be where I would start.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I would say if you're dominating open A or semi in your state you might have a chance . Top 4-5 in the state is about the last 5 places in the pro class .I have seen some really great shooters at the state level not make it in the top 10 in the pro class at the ASA shoots.

Those guy's are just that good ,plus you have to be able to handle that kind of pressure.

Good luck ,you never know until you try .


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Banjoman87 said:


> I dont think they are lesses at all ive looked at the scores. I just figured if im gonna have to travel 10 plus hours to some of these shoots i might as well dive in deep... though i might start at semi pro. Ive won a few state and local shoots and usally average in the top 4 and 2 of the guys i shoot with are pros 1 of them more of an indoor shooter. I dont plan on jumping right in and beating those guys by any means i just want some experience competing at a higher level. *Getting my ***** handed to me gives me the drive to practice more and improve.*


More than likely you _will_ get all the motivation you need shooting Open A and/or Semi-Pro. Until you have shot some major tournaments you are a stone cold rookie. The Pro class in IBO frequently has many less shooters than the ASA and you are more likely to crack the top 50%. The top ASA Open A and semi-pro archers are VERY good! I'd commit to shooting at least 4 or 5 ASA tournaments in Open A or Semi-Pro before even thinking about going "Pro".


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Like everyone has said Open A or Semi! Pro Class is a whole different level of archer.....


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I think everyone above has the same point. And looking at the scores they are right, there are a ton of guys in open A and semi pro that could and some would argue should be shooting pro. But if you want to shoot the "pro" class then pay and play, there are some rules about stepping back but I think its only if you win something. You might just be paying a higher entry fee to get your tail handed to you, but you may get that no matter what class you enter. Who do you think you would learn more from shooting with an open A shooter or a true pro? I know a guy that joined the pro class in nfaa and ibo this year, he did it for business/tax purposes more then anything but he said just shooting with the big dogs is something to learn from. They are truely professionals and much can be learned by just being around them.


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

I think if you shot Pro or Semi-Pro in either IBO or ASA then you have to shoot that level in the other and you would have to shoot the whole year in that class before you could step down a level.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Also, keep in mind, if you shoot Pro in ASA/IBO you would have to shoot Pro for NFAA also....


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

You don't want to shoot pro without sponsors 275$ plus travel, hotel, food, etc. That would be really hard to swing. Just because the local guys are "pros" doesnt mean they are actual pros, there are plenty of guys at my local shoots who shoot the pro class there and win, but then go shoot Open A at the national level and don't even sniff top 15. Just my opinion, Nathan brooks long time shooter, and at one point an Amatuer, told me "shoot the lowest class possible and work your way through the classes, just to gain more experience and build your confidence".


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Take a bunch of arrows, I can already tell you are going to need plenty of them once you get on your first real pro course and the reality that you may miss many of the targets because you have bitten off more than you can handle.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I dont think you want to jump into the deep end of the pool just yet....I am sure you are a great shot and you can shoot very well but these are the best in the world! You dont just have to make the shot you have to be a great yardage judger, course manager and then be able to handle the presure.....try Open A and see how you do if you win Open A at your first shoot ASA/IBO shoot I say go for the Open Pro Class and give it a try, most likley tho if you shoot Open Pro first time out at National event bring something to carry you ***** home cause its going to get handed to ya!!


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I shoot open A and I don't think there is one shooter that . could compete in open pro.last year the young Ty,dominated open -a and he has this year shot some good scores.but it is very hard to make the pro shoot down.i believe those young guys got alot of good experience this year.next year they might do a little better.semi pro is a tough class pro is unreal. I always pull for the young guys.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Imho. The talent of semi pro is very under rated. Pros. You better have your AAAA+++ game They are that good.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Try K50 they shoot the Pro Range and if you can't shoot at least 30 to 40 up on a Known distance Pro Range don't even try Open Pro judging yardage.


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't let people talk you out of it. Dive in if that's what you want to do. There's only one person to make happy in all of this.....you! 

People thought I was crazy for moving out of Open C to K45 in my first year of archery. It was the best move I could have made for multiple reasons. Learned a lot. Now onto K50 in Gainesville 2014 

Do it!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree with ^^^. If that's what you want to do, to do it. I wish I could afford to and have the time to practice. great group of guys to shoot with


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Go for it. I like your attitude. Jump in get your feet wet, push yourself and learn a little along the way. Come and get some. :thumb:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Banjoman, whether it's cards or archery people always treat the marks nicely.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

YankeeRebel said:


> Go for it. I like your attitude. Jump in get your feet wet, push yourself and learn a little along the way. Come and get some. :thumb:


I agree life's to short to think about doing stuff. Get out there and do it if its what you want to do.live it don't wish it.none of us know when the end is coming. Live it and enjoy it.


Good luck brother


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

I agree. If its truely something that the Lord has laid upon your heart to do then I say go for it! When I was roping I got to a point where I stepped up and competed against the pros for a while. I actually even won a little bit here and there but for the most part they mopped the floor with me! Lol! But you know what?...One day when I'm an old man and looking back over my life I wont be saying, "I wonder IF I could have done it?" Good luck....


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Banjoman, whether it's cards or archery people always treat the marks nicely.


&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Shoot in Open A. I mean it's not like Open A is the Novice Class. If you finish in the top and win out, then make a jump.

My understanding is that the $ difference for the "Pro" class is substantial. That would make my decision for me.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

It's hard to win in any class but if you want to shoot pro then do it


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

3rdplace said:


> &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


Kent talks in code......


----------

